# Postmates Deactivated



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

ROFL
After cancelling again I got a short run $3.43 and the app closes me out after completing I logged back in and got a point that I accepted and a SMS said going of duty after this run.

I stopped and opted the app to see if I did it and the app won't let me toggle the searching for runs it had 'last run' just over the toggle switch, so I cancelled and the orange account blocked screen was bam

Sent an email inquiring and got a response back 2 minutes after auto response

So I'm starting a go fund me account to get me through


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Don't feel bad bud. They did the same thing too me several months ago. I liked PM but they are hard too please. I'm still thinking of trying DD OR GH but haven't.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

How many cancellations did you have?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

PM has an odd system, if a run is accepted then cancelled they call/text the customer and break their heart.
So they would have to order again.
Ubereats if you cancel the run is allocated again there is potential for bad run if the first driver waits 20-40+ minutess to cancel them you get a time bomb

So I'm guessing it was busy and I burned a good customer/PM employee


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

They deactivated me for the same reason. I considered it a blessing because it paid so little.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Happened to me, too.

poopmates


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

omg i do so many bad things with postmates. i can't believe you guys actually were deactivated. -o:


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Postmates bags are the perfect barf bags for Uber drivers, they act like a trash can once expanded and sturdy with insulation, and what is most awesome is they zip up afterwards!


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

i had to toss mine because milk leaked it in and it ripped anyway.

postmates sucks so bad.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Acheese11 said:


> i had to toss mine because milk leaked it in and it ripped anyway.
> 
> postmates sucks so bad.


Ok, well it was in theory..I never had a drunk pax smart enough to actually open it up and puke lol. The few times I've been lucky to curb check instead lol But they sure look like that is their use!


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

gosh, i had one puke all over as I was turning into his complex after I pleaded with him 10000 times to lmk if he had to puke because he hiccuped. I shoulda kicked him out as soon as I heard the hiccup. Once I gave a grown man with a beard a barf bag, he got it all in the bag thankfully, but it was all over his beard f'n sick. I had a couple that had the sense to let me pull over. Two barfed outside the window, it got all over the car. They think you're not going to know. I'm not with uber/lyft right now and thinking about this grossness I'm kinda happy about that.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn Im surprised I havent been deactivated I cancel all the time. They give me 5-10 minute timeouts and warnings.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn Im surprised I havent been deactivated I cancel all the time. They give me 5-10 minute timeouts and warnings.


What mate did you use your post on at the office?


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

i just get in fights with all the people who want me to bring their 55 bags and 250 cases of water up three flights of stairs into their house and on their island. I don't cancel or steal food or anything like that.

the other day i couldn't find this lady and she lived in the shadiest apartment complex so I asked her to meet me outside since there were heroin addicts all over and she lives in a really sketchy neighborhood. She said she couldn't because she is disabled. Yeah, they are ALL disabled. And they ALL have back issues. When i finally found her she was so cocky and mad that I said her beloved neighbors were heroin addicts. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

postjerks


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Postmates deactivating you is like a morbidly obese meth addict saying they don't want to be your significant other.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn Im surprised I havent been deactivated I cancel all the time. They give me 5-10 minute timeouts and warnings.


I've never even gotten that.

Me thinks the OP is not telling the WHOLE story......which is ultra common with members here crying the de-activation blues.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Postmates deactivating you is like a morbidly obese meth addict saying they don't want to be your significant other.


Or... dodging bullets.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Postmates deactivating you is like a morbidly obese meth addict saying they don't want to be your significant other.


True. But I would also look at that as a good thing lol.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I think you have to cancel a specific way. If you cancel with the restaurant refusing order option, I think it doesn't count against you. Then again, it's been a long time since I used PM.

My assumption is that only the cancellation options that give you a time-out count against you.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The last time I cancelled on PM, I didn't even get a timeout. Just kept going.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Acheese11 said:


> i just get in fights with all the people who want me to bring their 55 bags and 250 cases of water up three flights of stairs into their house and on their island. I don't cancel or steal food or anything like that.
> 
> the other day i couldn't find this lady and she lived in the shadiest apartment complex so I asked her to meet me outside since there were heroin addicts all over and she lives in a really sketchy neighborhood. She said she couldn't because she is disabled. Yeah, they are ALL disabled. And they ALL have back issues. When i finally found her she was so cocky and mad that I said her beloved neighbors were heroin addicts. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


So you gonna deliver the food or what? I'm in the building with the ak47 drawing hurry up.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Acheese11 said:


> i just get in fights with all the people who want me to bring their 55 bags and 250 cases of water up three flights of stairs into their house and on their island. I don't cancel or steal food or anything like that.
> 
> the other day i couldn't find this lady and she lived in the shadiest apartment complex so I asked her to meet me outside since there were heroin addicts all over and she lives in a really sketchy neighborhood. She said she couldn't because she is disabled. Yeah, they are ALL disabled. And they ALL have back issues. When i finally found her she was so cocky and mad that I said her beloved neighbors were heroin addicts. :laugh::laugh::laugh:





Solid 5 said:


> I've never even gotten that.
> 
> Me thinks the OP is not telling the WHOLE story......which is ultra common with members here crying the de-activation blues.


ROFL
There are 3 sides to most conflicts your side their side and what really happened.

I onboarded with PM in their early days they liked my work enough to put out a blog but I never made much with them $1,000+ only a few times and lots of $650-800's double shifting so I hopped on the other lily pads and rode the roller coasters.

This time back at PM I went through payroll issues last year that took 3 weeks to get and existing account to pay an existing Bank. Then s month later it happened again it only took 10 days this time of constant emails.

I have barely done any PM's lately as their payouts are $3-4-5 now
So yeah I'll cancel I've gotten time outs 5-30-tommorrow
Lately it's just locking me out when I've completed a run.

This time I followed the progression they are obviously aware that I'm double dipping with them as second choice.

If it was 6 years ago with no other platforms and no real jobs hiring I'd kiss their ass (like I did) and say thank you for the opportunity to make $40-60 in a 5 hour shift and then double shift


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Robert Larrison said:


> PM has an odd system, if a run is accepted then cancelled they call/text the customer and break their heart.
> So they would have to order again.
> Ubereats if you cancel the run is allocated again there is potential for bad run if the first driver waits 20-40+ minutess to cancel them you get a time bomb
> 
> So I'm guessing it was busy and I burned a good customer/PM employee


So postmates does not assign it to a new driver? The order is canceled and customer has to reorder?


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Cancell after u pick up will get u deactivated. First one will tell u how serious they are and second time it's adios


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

the lady at walmart told me they are using walmart associates instead of postmates soon because too many people pick up the orders and don't deliver them. I don't know how people are so stupid. That's why we can't have nice things. 

On a side note, I was yelled at by a grown man today doing an instacart delivery because I got the address screwed up. I actually was at the right address in the first place but the neighbor told me it was probably the Walnut street (south jersey) in the next town over. Instead of helping me with his heavy bags, the man yelled at me about how incompetent I was, and how I should be a professional driver, and how I should find a new career. (no lyft/uber logos on car since I am currently not delivering paxholes, just groceries) Um okay. Instacart shopper happiness was really rude to me too. It's so unbelievable how disgusting people act. I thought it was just paxholes but the ignorance seems way more widespread. I wish my real career paid more so I can work at home without having to supplement my income with all these crap jobs.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

How are job/employment opportunities for you'll in your area?
Myself I'm 56 In San Francisco and was into the bicycle delivery industry until it virtually dissolved in the great recession.

In '11 getting off unemployment things were tight and I landed on a food truck until Postmates seduced me.

I finally got long overdue dental work done (2 missing front teeth made peeps think I was into hockey)
Now I'm smiling like Biden.
In San Francisco/Bay Area is humming and they are entry level availabilities

W2 jobs for the Chase Center (Warriors-concerts-convention staffing) through Blue Crew

It's a big change from 10 years ago
I see Help Wanted signs in places like it used to be.

Wages aren't too shabby either $15 is minimum (when I was working in Alaska on a seafood processing ship '95 I made less then half that)

The gig industries pull for workers is desperation and 10 years ago that was like fishing in a barrel for them.

I'm happy I have options available and I hope you do as well


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Robert Larrison said:


> How are job/employment opportunities for you'll in your area?
> Myself I'm 56 In San Francisco and was into the bicycle delivery industry until it virtually dissolved in the great recession.
> 
> In '11 getting off unemployment things were tight and I landed on a food truck until Postmates seduced me.
> ...


Good point! Play the field, people! Look around


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

i agree. I'm a little stuck between a rock and a hard place right now. Flexibility is paramount to me. I did find a couple other apps that pay pretty well to go around places and take pictures and do surveys. It helps to fill in the gaps. Especially since I try to take jobs that I'm either already at the store or close by. I can do those jobs while waiting for deliveries, so that helps.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Robert Larrison said:


> PM has an odd system, if a run is accepted then cancelled they call/text the customer and break their heart.
> So they would have to order again.
> Ubereats if you cancel the run is allocated again there is potential for bad run if the first driver waits 20-40+ minutess to cancel them you get a time bomb
> 
> So I'm guessing it was busy and I burned a good customer/PM employee


When you started with PM you knew that you agreed to provide a service, then you started canceling orders and now you're whining. You yourself created your own deactivation, no sympathy here.


----------

